# Purple albino retic?



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry if this sounds a bit lame but retic morphs are a bit new to me. 

I was wondering. How did the purple albino come about?

Cheers


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

white, lavender and purple are the 3 visual representations of clark strain or type 1 albino, clark strain is as we know simple recessive and retics carrying clark strain have the potential of throwing any of the three colours, although out of these purple is the least likely to be thrown. It appears that it occurs randomly although there is some circumstantial evidence suggesting that purple to purple gives a higher chance of producing purples.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

ern79 said:


> white, lavender and purple are the 3 visual representations of clark strain or type 1 albino, clark strain is as we know simple recessive and retics carrying clark strain have the potential of throwing any of the three colours, although out of these purple is the least likely to be thrown. It appears that it occurs randomly although there is some circumstantial evidence suggesting that purple to purple gives a higher chance of producing purples.


Cheers mate: victory:


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

no worries:2thumb:


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

There is also a purple haze line that when bred toegether produce pure purples and nothing else. This line is unrealted to the clark type 1 strain animals and in my opinion produce better looking purples.


Vicki


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

I do wonder whether purple haze is the same as orange glow, t- x t+ albinos, thats the trouble when someone markets a trade name that disguises the true genetics.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Cheers. Just wondering how my purple got to be a purple as she is. 

She's a lovely snake.


----------

